
Unraveling the Secret Origins of an AmazonBasics Battery - abhi3
https://onezero.medium.com/unraveling-the-secret-supply-chain-behind-an-amazonbasics-battery-e7b9ead4d72e
======
mindslight
Yeesh. This is written as if someone is just discovering rudimentary details
of technology, manufacturing, and logistics. But instead of learning, they're
repeating benign information in the most paranoid-judgmental way possible. "
_Amazon ... would not explain why tracking is assigned only after a product
has left a fulfillment center_ ". heh.

These batteries are made by Fujitsu? That seems quite upstanding compared to
what I would guess. It sounds like there is/was a quality problem, but no
actual details to put it in context. I don't know Fujitsu's precise reputation
here, but it's possible Amazon could have switched to them _due to_ quality
issues somewhere else.

Shedding some light on supply chains is certainly a worthy goal, but this does
not help.

------
cascom
While mildly interesting - take any mundane product - a can of beans on the
shelf at the grocery store - white label manufactured in a plant in the
Midwest, ingredients from around the world, a can made in Mexico with metals
mined in China, with a label printed in Florida from paper paper mill in
Georgia from trees in South Carolina

------
Geeflow
I actually have a little more trust in AmazonBasics batteries than others.

I once bought a AmazonBasics power bank which got recalled quite some time
later due to a possible fire hazard. They refunded me the money and told me to
dispose of the unit. Although the fire hazard part did not help my trust in
the brand at first I later wondered how other manufacturers would have handled
this. I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't have heard anything from most of them.

(Lightly related, just this week I noticed the battery of my Dell laptop had
swollen so far that it bulged the casing. Batteries are scary...)

